# Winter breeding roller



## Skyhigh82 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm new to roller pigeons and pigeons in general. I do own a kit of birds that I got off of craigslist but they don't roll deep and some just roll down. I did some research and found a will known breeder in my area so I went over and hand pick a pair of Breeders. I happened to pick a pair of bald head, blue bar cock and red bar hen. I understand most people don't breed until spring time but I live in California where it doesn't get to cold so I'm going to start. How many rounds can I breed and will this pair produce more of the same color? These are breeders so they'll never will have any air time at all.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A lot of areas people will put the birds together the day after thanksgiving. Others will wait until feb. Depend on location and breed. You can go 3 rounds if you want. That way the birds are not over worked.


----------

